# Installazione Gentoo su Netbook Toshiba nb550d AMD c 60 4 Gb

## branch-delay-slot

Ciao a tutti a ragazzi,sono qui perchè ho bisogno di alcuni consigli sulla configurazione,compilazione e installazione di Gentoo (ma va ?) .Vorrei avaere un sistema reattivo con XFCE o MATE senza bloatware che userei per scrivere programmi in C,mettere in monitor mode la scheda di rete e svolgere tutte le altre attività dell'utente medio . Possiedo anche un altro PC con un buon Intel dual core E 2200 e 4 GB di Ram con Manjaro e GCC 5.2 e pensavo di compilare da quel PC i sorgenti necessari per il netbook in modo fare più in fretta,è fattibile? Non volendo usare nè Gnome nè KDE quali use flag mi consigliate di levare? Io selezionerei il profilo amd64 desktop e poi toglierei le USE flag inutili.Non mi interessano MP3,MP4 e formati proprietari.Non mi serve flash perchè uso HTML5,ma vorrei che l'audio degli speaker dolby funzionasse.Per quanto riguarda le CFLAGS quale uso? Pensavo -march=btver1 -mtune=btver1 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer.

----------

## xdarma

 *branch-delay-slot wrote:*   

> ... Vorrei avaere un sistema reattivo ...

 

Non ti aiuto, ma secondo me un disco ssd ti darà più soddisfazione.

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda le CFLAGS quale uso? Pensavo -march=btver1 -mtune=btver1 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer.

 

Sono ridondanti perché -march=btver1 implica -mtune=btver1. Puoi togliere -mtune. Su amd64, -fomit-frame-pointer dovrebbe essere già compreso, se non ricordo male. Di solito si aggiunge -pipe per accelerare la compilazione a scapito del consumo di memoria.

Dovrebbe diventare così: -march=btver1 -O2 -pipe

Sostanzialmente quanto indicato nel wiki alla voce Safe CFLAGS, quindi uno standard affidabile.

Per la compilazione su altra macchina ti rimando al wiki su Distcc.

Effettivamente, da quanto ho sentito dire, i processori come il tuo sono piuttosto lenti.

----------

## branch-delay-slot

Ciao,grazie per l'intervento.Effettivamente sì, il mio netbook non monta la CPU più veloce del pianeta ma se le cava anche con Manjaro KDE.Spero di spremere qualche cosa in più con gentoo ma al momento di aggiornare il sistema saranno  dolori ! Intanto ho impostato tutto e sto tentando di ricompilare il kernel,ma ho avuto un problema prima: bzImage non era stato creato.Credo sia dovuto al fatto che avevo scelto LZ4 come metodo di compressione del kernel quindi ho riconfigurato usando Gzip e ora aspetto.

Per le USE ho tolto kde gnome qt4 cd dvd* mp3 mp4 e immondizia imparentata e alte cosette che su un netobook sono futili. Ho aggiunto mtp per collegare il telefono e SSE 3 SSE 4.

----------

## branch-delay-slot

Intanto sono bloccato con X11 che non parte per via di " screens not found",sto aspettando aiuto  dai colleghi inglesi/americani su questo forum, ma se avete suggerimenti dite pure

----------

## xdarma

Che scheda video hai? I driver li hai installati, giusto?

----------

## branch-delay-slot

Ho una scheda video HD 6290 (APU) e i driver li avevo installati,ma ho deciso di rifare da capo.Avevo anche dimenticato di mettere -march=btver1,ma ora ho perso due ore  e mezza a sistemare come si deve CFLAGS e USE.Ora compilo il kernel e provo a usare localyesconfig dalla live di Manjaro così dovrebbe tirare dietro anche i driver video.

----------

## xdarma

Probabilmente lo sai già, ma esistono due driver, i proprietari ati/amd: fglrx e gli open: radeon.

Puoi aggiungere un terzo driver generico: vesa.

Lo aggiungi nel make.conf alla voce: VIDEO_CARDS="quelchevuoitu vesa"

----------

## branch-delay-slot

Ho rifatto tutto quanto,ma ho lo stesso problema con X.Da root dice "no screens found" e "device detected but none match in those config file". Da utente normale dice " tty0 no such file or directory" ma in nessun caso sembra lamentarsi dei driver.

----------

## xdarma

 *branch-delay-slot wrote:*   

> Ho rifatto tutto quanto,ma ho lo stesso problema con X.Da root dice "no screens found" e "device detected but none match in those config file". Da utente normale dice " tty0 no such file or directory" ma in nessun caso sembra lamentarsi dei driver.

 

Ma stai seguendo la guida del wiki?

Puoi trovare il log di Xorg sotto /var/log/

Dagli un occhio ed eventualemente usa pastebin per postarlo.

----------

